# Ono Island And Surrounding Areas



## Angler85 (May 2, 2016)

Hey folks. New to the forum but have loved reading some of the threads!

I'm going to be staying on Ono Island next week and will have my 16ft tiller steer aluminum boat with me. When we fished it last time we had trouble getting on the reds (only caught trout). Are they back up in the creeks around the grass? I have been looking at the wolf bay areas.

Looking to catch my first topwater red ever! After that we are just targeting the trout, flounder, and maybe playing with the mangrove snapper. 

I also read about an artificial reef just inside the Perdido pass. Anyone have a more exact location for that? I'm guessing we could find some mangroves there?

Not looking for honey holes just some sort of a direction. I have three days to play with live bait and artificial.

Thanks!


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

Did you have any luck? I've fished around Perdido bay and Ono Island a few times. Had some good luck back around here with trout.  http://goo.gl/maps/hJhzmT85cz82


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

i've also had some good luck with drum back further into Perdido Bay. I'm actually coming down in a few weeks and will be fishing around Ono with my skiff. 
Anyone else have tips for good spots for flounder gigging, trout, reds and crabbing?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

There's a pretty good sized artificial reef off the east end of Walker Island. I've caught some nice upper slot reds there in the evening.


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

MrFish said:


> There's a pretty good sized artificial reef off the east end of Walker Island. I've caught some nice upper slot reds there in the evening.


That's the reef i posted a link. I've caught a good bit of specks out there on a slip rig. 
I wonder if anyone has luck fishing Old River east of the Ono Island Bridge? Maybe towards rabbit island? Might try doing some night gigging in the shallows for flounder.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

we live near Rabbit Island. There are no fish there. 
Just kidding, we are finally seeing some trout under the dock lights and some reds are being caught. But it's hit or miss. Our neighbor caught 4 fatties off his dock at high noon this past weekend.


----------



## Angler85 (May 2, 2016)

Had a fun few days but never really for on a strong pattern. Caught 10 to 20 trout with a few keepers and a couple reds. Reds were caught on artificial and live shrimp. Did get on a topwater bite for reds the last morning on one of the islands down near perdido pass. Had a 32" red to the boat but he took a run and straightened my hooks on the topwater. That's what you get for not changing the hooks out of the box!


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

Ouch... At least you got him to the boat first. That's too big for good fillets anyway IMO. Did you fish any of the dock lights at night? I'll probably do a good bit of that. 
Thanks for the report!


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

Have you found the fishing better on the FL or AL side on Ole River? I know the Florida side is deeper.

Thanks


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

I've only fished the river 1 time in the dog days of summer. I didn't see much activity so I moved on. I have fished the north side of the island (perdido bay side) a few times and had success under the dock lights at night. 

I'm headed down for a few days at the end of the month. Hopefully I can find some good early morning spots on the river side for flounder reds and trout.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The other morning I saw 6 reds cruising the shallows around our dock. I threw the magic Matrix shad at the first cruiser. It would nip the tail but not commit.

Then a group of 3 showed up but I think they were more interested in making baby redfish than eating. 

Next two were spooky and wouldn't sniff the bait. I bet a live shrimp would have been a different story.

BUT.... they are there.


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

hjorgan said:


> I threw the magic Matrix shad


Are you a believer in the matrix shad? How well has it worked for you and what colors do you like? I see all the hype about them but i've got no personal experience. I've always been a GULP swimbait guy.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I catch a few fish on them, nothing special but I don't inshore fish much.


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's a flashback to fishing Perdido Bay last year. Hope to get on a few drum this trip too. Talk about a good fight!


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

That is definitely worth coming back for. Nice catch


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Rivetseam said:


> Here's a flashback to fishing Perdido Bay last year. Hope to get on a few drum this trip too. Talk about a good fight!


nice fish. just remember to hold them under their bellies. holding them like that destroys their jaw and innards.


----------

